# Are you having audio problems with 3.63?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured we should get an idea of how many of our users are running into audio related problems. Please only vote if you have 3.63 running on your 622. To post your experiences use Rob's thread. Only use this thread to vote on the poll and to post any comments you feel would be better placed in this thread.

Vote for all items that pertain to your experiences.

Occassionally: Means that you have seen it more than once since 3.63 but it happens less than twice a day. 
Frequently: More than twice a day. 
Not at all: Have not seen it. 

Also if it seems to be channel specific mark indicat the channels.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen it on all Dish HD locals in the LA area.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

What about experiencing no audio loss over HDMI? I haven't noticed anything yet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

oops knew I forgot one. Added and Updated to include your experience rbonzer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Also.. if you do vote no and later run into the issue, PM me with your previous votes and what it should be and I will make the adjustment.


----------



## Smeghead (Sep 22, 2006)

New member here 8) I knew nothing of the audio loss until my son called/asked if I was having probs. I've got 2-622s and he's got 4. 3 of his 4 have audio loss with RCA hookup. He said it happens between 5 & 30 minutes on regular basis! Has tried soft-boot and cold - neither one cures it for more than 20 min. Hope I don't run into this down the road with the 363 update _and_ looking for an immediate update patch from DISH on this one!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Smeghead. 

Thanks for the feedback. If you can read Robs original post and see if you and your son can provide as much detail as possible. I have 2 622s myself and I have seen it happen once. I have also had brief audio loss. 

One thing I did that helpe the total lose was doing PIP swap followed by some channel changing. Brought things back. 

The other thing I notice was when I had audio loss it was on a show that was being also recorded. After it was done recording, I later watched the same program and the audio was there. 

So if you run into it and you are watching something important. PIP swap might be a work around for some situations and you might be able to restore it by chaning channles and PIP swapping a few times. It worked tonight when I ran into it. 

At this point. More details one can provide the better.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, welcome Smeghead, a fellow Red Dwarf fan and based on your location we're practically neighbors, I'm just a bit north of you. Please provide any details you can the more information we can collect the better.


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

I experienced a complete loss of audio on my optical output. After rebooting by holding down the power button it couldn't find the satellite signal. Tried that three times. Then I unplugged it for 10 minutes and when I plugged it back in everything was fine. I've had it since June and that's the only major problem I've had. Rarely it drops frames every few seconds for about 10 minutes a time.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please remember to put the details of your audio loss expierences in the other thread, here is a link to it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64900


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know how many will post in the poll if they aren't having problems. 

Based on what's happened to others, I decided to check HDMI and Optical (which is what I use all the time). I don't currently have any problems with either.


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't noticed any audio loss either, at least not yet. I'm a very new Dish customer (3 weeks or so), so I have a new box. Maybe the poll should include how old is the 622...


----------



## LEDGE (Apr 3, 2005)

after being on pause for about 10 min. lost all audio I use optical connection. tried all channels inc ota.Had to do power button reboot then everything was ok.did not have any problem before 3.63


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The audio problem that I had started cutting out as I was watching an event that I DVR'd yesterday on HDNET. Thought it was maybe just the problems in transfer to their system as it was during the end of show where normally their is an announcer speaking over the credits. Then when I stopped the show and deleted it the audio was completely gone. I use the optical out of the 622 into my 7.1 receiver. I tried changing channels to both sd & hd sources still nothing. So I did a soft reboot. While doing this I checked the forums and saw that others were have problems somewhat like mine. So after the button reboot system came back on and couldn't call up the schedule. I then did a hard reboot and a switch check this seems to have cleared up the problems.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

A power cord reboot and a switch check fixed my problems too. I have had two days and I have not suffered any audio or video problems or spontaneous reboots. 

1. Switch check without sat cables hooked up .
2. Power cord reboot -unplug for 1 minute and then plug back in. 
3. Switch check again with the sat cables plugged in. 

Fixed my problems. Try it and see if it helps you.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For the audio loss bug, if you're willing to take a special beta version download tonight (Monday the 25th) to test, please read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65253


----------



## Mx_Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For the audio loss bug, if you're willing to take a special beta version download tonight (Monday the 25th) to test, please read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65253


Damn, missed the deadline for the beta.
My audio drops quite often using optical and rca. Pretty annoying actually...
The audioo pops in and out for like 20-30 seconds and works for a little while, then all over again. Must have started with the 363 release, this is a new RMA'd box.

Keep us posted...


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

My experience has been slightly different. I have had two problems - total loss of audio and audio dropping for a second every few seconds. I was using the optical audio cable to my audio receiver. I plugged in an RCA-type audio cable while the audio was dropping every few seconds and the problem was happening only on the optical cable, not on the RCA cable. I haven't had the total audio loss again so I can't say if the RCA cable fixes that too. On the bright side, I haven't seen the dropped video frames problem since 3.63.


----------

